# Phân biệt men vi sinh và men tiêu hóa, cha mẹ cần hiểu rõ



## Thanh Thư (10/2/22)

Hiện nay, khi thấy con có các vấn đề về tiêu hóa như tiêu chảy, táo bón hay đầy bụng hầu hết các mẹ đều tự ý mua men vi sinh hoặc men tiêu hóa cho bé sử mà không hỏi ý kiến của bác sĩ. Việc nhầm lẫn giữa men vi sinh và men tiêu hóa của cha mẹ có thể gây ảnh hưởng xấu đến hệ tiêu hóa còn yếu của bé. Vậy men vi sinh và men tiêu hóa khác nhau như thế nào, hãy cùng tìm hiểu qua bài viết này nhé.
*Men vi sinh (probiotic)*
Là chế phẩm bao gồm các vi sinh vật (vi khuẩn, nấm men) có lợi tương tự như các vi sinh vật có lợi được tìm thấy trong ruột và thường được gọi là lợi khuẩn.
Cơ thể không tự sản sinh ra men vi sinh mà chỉ có thể bổ sung từ bên ngoài.
*Men tiêu hóa (hay còn được gọi là enzyme)*
Men tiêu hóa bao gồm các hợp chất có tác dụng như các enzyme tiêu hóa do cơ thể tiết ra để tiêu hóa và hấp thu dinh dưỡng từ thức ăn (cắt nhỏ thức ăn thành những phần tử nhỏ để cơ thể hấp thu dễ dàng).
Men tiêu hóa thường do các tuyến nước bọt, dạ dày hay tuyến tụy tiết ra…
Tác dụng của men tiêu hóa, tác dụng của men vi sinh. Khi nào nên sử dụng men vi sinh, khi nào nên sử dụng men tiêu hóa và những lưu ý khi sử dụng mời các mẹ xem thêm tại đây


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (14/2/22)

TRẺ HỌC TRỰC TUYẾN SAO CHO AN TOÀN 
Tình hình học tập trực tuyến tại nhà vẫn đang tiếp tục tại các tỉnh thành lớn cả nước. Việc học tập của các con gắn liền với máy tính, laptop khiến các bố mẹ luôn phải lo lắng về việc con không chịu học mà con sa ngã vào:
 Game online, các loại game bạo lực
 Web đen, nội dung không lành mạnh
 Các trang web lừa đảo, dính virus
 GIẢI PHÁP NÀO CHO BỐ MẸ 
Công ty TNHH Phần mềm VTEC Software phát triển sản phẩm VAPU - BẢO VỆ & KIỂM SOÁT MÁY TÍNH khi trẻ đang học tập.
TÍNH NĂNG MÀ VAPU HỖ TRỢ BỐ MẸ:
 Quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập internet
 Tự động chặn tất cả hơn 30.000 web đen,  game online
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký sử dụng của của con
 Chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động chặn tất cả các Game offline cài trong máy tính
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
...và còn nhiều tính năng khác nữa tùy theo nhu cầu của bố mẹ
---
Mức chi phí cực kỳ rẻ cho một phần mềm giúp "thanh lọc" sạch máy tính, để con chuyên tâm học hành, chỉ #500K/năm, tương đương #42k/ tháng rẻ hơn bữa ăn sáng của gia đình.
Cam kết hoàn tiền nếu Quý phụ huynh không hài lòng về sản phẩm.
LIÊN HỆ NGAY:
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Hotline:   Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203
Websíte: Vapu.com.vn


----------

